# First rifle for deer/elk/paper



## calikid1975 (Nov 8, 2007)

Hi everyone... I am planning on starting to go hunting deer and elk with my inlaws next year (didn't get tags this year to learn) I currently don't own any rifles what so ever and am working on figuring out just what type would be the best way to go.. So I was wondering if anyone could give me some opinions on a good, low price rifle to start with like around the $400 range...

I know a key part is preference for caliber and how it feels to ya type thing but... I have only really shot .22 and .223's previously and have shot 1 round out of a .308..

Any tips would be greatly appreciated....
Thanks in advance
Jeff


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

Where you going to hunt? What state, what type of terrain, how far do you expect to shoot, etc?


----------



## Wyomingpredator (Oct 16, 2007)

your price range might be a little low for new but for used it is viable. a great gun for deer, elk , paper within about 300 yards is the 7mm-08 for distances longer a 7mm mag or 30 caliber works quite well. If you want a good new rifle for little money you might look into Stevens they are imported by savage. I have also heard good about HOWA rifles dont know price though


----------



## calikid1975 (Nov 8, 2007)

iwantabuggy said:


> Where you going to hunt? What state, what type of terrain, how far do you expect to shoot, etc?


I guess it would have helped if I put those little details in... I will be hunting in Oregon from what I have heard the area is up in the hills and normally around logging roads and clear cut areas with a little venturing now and then into the wooded areas along the edges of the clear cuts which have some resionably thick underbrush and "eye pokers" (not sure what those are since haven't really been there yet) I just moved up here about 6 months ago so learning the area... as far as for distance I would say 100-200 yards at the absolute most since I am a rookie I don't think I would try for anything much farther than that.


----------



## calikid1975 (Nov 8, 2007)

Wyomingpredator said:


> your price range might be a little low for new but for used it is viable. a great gun for deer, elk , paper within about 300 yards is the 7mm-08 for distances longer a 7mm mag or 30 caliber works quite well. If you want a good new rifle for little money you might look into Stevens they are imported by savage. I have also heard good about HOWA rifles dont know price though


yeah I know the price range is really on the low side specially since I have been sort of snooping around and have noticed that the ones that I have heard more about (brand wise) are like twice the price range I had in mind.. my reasoning for keeping it low is that way I don't end up spending an outrageous amount for rifle and scope and ammo etc.. and then end up realizing its just not for me I wouldn't feel as bad about it if don't end up caring for it all that much....


----------



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

Also, what sort of frame are you? A heavier guy? Slim and light? Recoil can affect different people in different ways. Before you go plop down a wad of cash on a gun, go shoot some different ones, see how you stand up to the recoils of different calibers. Elk are some TOUGH SOB's, so bigger is better, to a point.


----------



## gunattic (Jan 9, 2005)

If you're concerned about investing in a sport that you may not stay with, why not ask one of the inlaws if they have an old beater rifle with a scope on it you could use throughout the next year and then use for hunting? Make sure if they do, it's one you can bring back with an extra character mark or two.


----------



## calikid1975 (Nov 8, 2007)

hagfan72 said:


> Also, what sort of frame are you? A heavier guy? Slim and light? Recoil can affect different people in different ways. Before you go plop down a wad of cash on a gun, go shoot some different ones, see how you stand up to the recoils of different calibers. Elk are some TOUGH SOB's, so bigger is better, to a point.


average frame slim & very light LOL... i have heard that elk are pretty tough then again I have heard of people taking them out with like a .223 as well (not that I would ever try that !!)



gunattic said:


> If you're concerned about investing in a sport that you may not stay with, why not ask one of the inlaws if they have an old beater rifle with a scope on it you could use throughout the next year and then use for hunting? Make sure if they do, it's one you can bring back with an extra character mark or two..


I have thought about that.. my father in-law is going to let me try his 300mag as well as his 30-30 but I think my wife always calls dibs on the 30-30 his other guns are pretty much pistols and shotguns and the rest of the inlaws pretty much have their main hunting rifle then shotguns, but I am going to see if over the next month or so I can get my sis-inlaw to bring a couple of theirs down and go out to the range so I can at least shoot a few rounds out of each at some paper to see how each feels I am actually going to ask them about it this weekend when my wife and I are tagging along watching them hunt... :sniper: :lol:


----------



## OkieHunter (Nov 9, 2007)

I would get a 7 mag, the recoil is about the same as a 30-06


----------



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

one last note on recoil, when you shoot at fur, recoil somehow magically disappears. LOL

Sounds to me that a .308 is what you ought to be leaning towards. .30-30 is a tad on the light side for elk.

Like i said before, elk are some TOUGH animals. That 300 Win Mag would be good medicine for elk.


----------



## profesio (Apr 22, 2007)

calikid1975 said:


> Hi everyone... I am planning on starting to go hunting deer and elk with my inlaws next year (didn't get tags this year to learn) I currently don't own any rifles what so ever and am working on figuring out just what type would be the best way to go.. So I was wondering if anyone could give me some opinions on a good, low price rifle to start with like around the $400 range...
> 
> I know a key part is preference for caliber and how it feels to ya type thing but... I have only really shot .22 and .223's previously and have shot 1 round out of a .308..
> I own several big game rifles - alot of different calibers -best for the long haul and $$$$$ no doubt rem mod 700 in 7mm rem mag top off with a quality scope -- you are set for anything on this continent especially if you handload--good luck
> ...


----------



## profesio (Apr 22, 2007)

I hunt alot of big game --- alot of elk hunting under my belt -- own several "big game rifles" alot of different calibers ----- for the $$$ the rem mod 700 in 7mm rem mag just can't be beat---will handle anyting in North America -- good luck!!


----------



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

I agree. I have a Rem 700 ADL in 7mm Mag., and I LOVE IT!!!! My only concern was that if this guy is as light as he said he is, you dont want him developing a flinch when he shoots. I am not saying that the 7mm is a mule, but it has a decent recoil. I personally would not hesitate to take my 7mm up against anything North America has to offer. I might be a little selective about shot selection on a brown bear, but I still think it would get the job done.

For a lighter-kicking elk capable caliber, you can't go wrong with a .308


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

KID,

Based on all the comments mentioned above, I agree that borrowing a loaner for the first year or two would be a good bet. I would caution you on the 300 Mag however. It is an awesome gun and the main one I use (shot both my deer and my elk with mine this year). Being as you havent' shot a lot, I wouldn't recommend starting off with it. The recoil might cause you to develope a flinch. I'd start with a 243 or 308 or something and once you can shoot those proficiently you might work up. Once you are aiming at fir, it won't matter, but when you are practicing and before you have become used to it, the recoil of a magnum can really get you.

If I were to recommend a gun for purchase that approaches your price range it would be this: http://savagearms.com/st_200long.htm Get it chambered for 270. It will work well for Elk and black bear on down.

If you can afford just a little bit more, go for this one: http://savagearms.com/111f.htm or the 11F. Get the 111F in 270 or the 11F in 7mm08.


----------



## calikid1975 (Nov 8, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the pointers.. I do like the idea of borrowing one for the first year or so, but... unfortunatley for the best ones to use out of the inlaws selections happen to be the one they use type thing (I asked bout that) but on the bright side next weekend sounds like will be going to the range to see which caliber I am more comfortable with... and even better is the fact that will get to try a 7MM-08, .308, 30/30, 30/06, 300 Win. Mag... My sister in-law is getting ahold of her other Bro in law to borrow the couple that her and dad in-law don't have  thats gonna be a LONG LONG DAY LOL !!!

I did look yesterday at a Rem 700sps as well as a Savage but they were out of them in .308 only had a choice of 7mm-08 or 300 Ultra Mag... but the search continues !!!


----------



## calikid1975 (Nov 8, 2007)

:lol: :lol: :beer: 
well I did it last night... when out and got myself a Tikka T3 30/06 with a black stock and blue barrel and also got my wife a Browning BLR .308 I still need to pick out a decent scope in my price range but at least I have the gun now    

I can't wait till after the 5th since that is probably when I'll get my scope then I will get to see how well she shoots once it gets all sighted in anyways

Thanks for all the pointers and ideas on calibers etc...


----------



## gunattic (Jan 9, 2005)

so much for the $400 range eh? good luck with the new guns!


----------



## calikid1975 (Nov 8, 2007)

gunattic said:


> so much for the $400 range eh? good luck with the new guns!


well the Tikka was only 469 and then 159.99 for my Nikkon 3-9X40 BDC scope so was close enough .. the wifes gun on the other hand was 629.00 !!! I would say she's a spoiled brat !!!!!


----------



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

You have a wife who wants a rifle and who wants to go hunting with you?? No, my friend, YOU are the one who is spoiled!!!!!! Way to go!! :beer:

Ya lucky SOB!! :beer:


----------



## calikid1975 (Nov 8, 2007)

hagfan72 said:


> You have a wife who wants a rifle and who wants to go hunting with you?? No, my friend, YOU are the one who is spoiled!!!!!! Way to go!! :beer:
> 
> Ya lucky SOB!! :beer:


actually that is also where she is spoiled... until now I have never owned a gun let alone ever gone hunting.. her and her family are really into hunting soooooo figured I would join in and see what it is like... the only thing I have ever shot was a few squirles when I was in high school and my buddy and I were getting rid of varmits on a golf coarse his dads company was building so having to gut a deer/elk will be something totally new to me


----------



## RemingtonCDL (Oct 9, 2008)

id go with a remington 700 walmart has a blued one with a brown laminate stock for 397 id get it in 30-06 and shoot 180gr corlokt ultras......
a 270 with 140's would also be a good choice. :sniper:


----------



## Bernie P. (Sep 25, 2008)

Go with the 7-08.The 7 mag is an excellent cartridge but the recoil I think is a bit much to start off with.The 7-08 will easily handle deer and elk out to 200 yds with around 300yds max on elk.Beyond that you'll want the extra energy of the 7 mag.


----------

